# What do you think about rap/hip hop?



## C95 (Feb 6, 2017)

I've heard some experimental rap music lately and it's not that bad. I can't relate to anything those "rappers" say though.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I promised myself I'd be nice today so I'm following the credo "if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all"


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Same as I have said on every rap/hip hop thread that has appeared here through the years: it is just about the quintessence of everything that is wrong with modern culture.


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

I find the first video extremely funny! :lol:
I don't think there is anything wrong with this kind of music.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I was in 2014 a fond follower of rap (not hip hop), caring more for the production value. *clipping.*'s debut was a nice surprise and lesser good than their follow-ups. I don't ever pay attention to the lyrics (props of thinking in Spanish) but the music, so yes, I praise *Kanye West* careful productions and sense of musical composition. *Partynextdoor* is a superb producer also but too insecure and safe composition-wise. *Nicki Minaj* hits me down in the guts, nothing intellectual, just joyful sassiness, party hard. *Future* is hard to get. He releases too much.

For an Alternative, non-mainstream approach, *Danny Brown*'s "Atrocity Exhibition" has been a recent favourite. Check that one out. Backed by the press reviewers and myself too. So I say of *Vince Staples* and *Young Fathers*.

*Chance the Rapper* and *Kendrick Lamar* are not my picks at all. They may have top-class songwriting, but I demand musicality, Tone.

I would consistently praise *Drake* if his albums had less fillers (like "Nothing Was The Same") when he already has a bunch of instant classic tracks in the genre.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Granate said:


> I was in 2014 a fond follower of rap (not hip hop), caring more for the production value. *clipping.*'s debut was a nice surprise and lesser good than their follow-ups. I don't ever pay attention to the lyrics (props of thinking in Spanish) but the music, so yes, I praise *Kanye West* careful productions and sense of musical composition. *Partynextdoor* is a superb producer also but too insecure and safe composition-wise. *Nicki Minaj* hits me down in the guts, nothing intellectual, just joyful sassiness, party hard. *Future* is hard to get. He releases too much.
> 
> For an Alternative, non-mainstream approach, *Danny Brown*'s "Atrocity Exhibition" has been a recent favourite. Check that one out. Backed by the press reviewers and myself too. So I say of *Vince Staples* and *Young Fathers*.
> 
> ...


As a long-time fan of both hip-hop and rap, I really think your opinions on Future, Drake, Nicki Minaj, and especially Kanye West are spot-on. As for Kendrick Lamar and Chance The Rapper, give their albums at least 3 spins and you will hear the intricate musicality, especially on Lamar's opus, "To Pimp A Butterfly" .:angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I promised myself I'd be nice today so I'm following the credo "if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all"


Wise, very wise words I might add.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I have no objections to it ... but what I do object to is when this music genre is being played so loudly in cars about town with the excessive bass thumps that rattle the windows on my car. 

I respect others when I am listening to Classical music ... I expect the same respect from those that play rap in their cars.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I think a bit more positively about rap and hiphop than about techno, house, dance and trance (THDT). 
I remember I liked The Last Poets and a few early rappers/hiphop bands. Whenever ther are crossovers or blends with other musical genres - as in some more recent rap/hiphop - there's a chance I like it more or less, as for instance with Kyteman. 
Most of what happened in between, as far as I heard it, didn't invite me to look into it more deeply. I really hate this gangsta rap for what it stands for but musically even that is more interesting than THDT.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> I have no objections to it ... but what I do object to is when this music genre is being played so loudly in cars about town with the excessive bass thumps that rattle the windows on my car.
> 
> I respect others when I am listening to Classical music ... I expect the same respect to those that play rap in their cars.


One time I played Fanfare for the Common Man so loud in my car that it broke the windows of the car nearby.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

What do I think about Rap Music? I think I will follow TwoFlutesOneTrumpet's lead and keep this forum "family friendly". I've said my piece on this subject elsewhere on TC.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

My thoughts on rap are the same as my thoughts on classical music


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

I think rap gets a bad rep on this forum, which is understandable as it's very different from classical, but I enjoy some hip hop myself.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

*What do you think about rap/hip hop?*

It is grate in fact it is very grate even enough to be very very grating.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

@ Earthboundrules,

I agree ... it does get bad rep ... but, imho, some of that is may be caused by those that insist that everyone else in the world MUST hear their choice in music when about in their cars. It becomes irritating to say the least - I am respectful of others and do not play my classical music at blasting volumes to disturb other drivers ... I expect the same consideration for those that appreciate rap/hip hop. It doesn't have to be played at eardrum busting volume levels to be enjoyed (?). 

We will be in the middle of a church service and a rap/hip hop lover is driving on the street just outside with their choice of music playing full blast, to the point where all of our church windows rattle, and well, it's just irritating ... we were not broadcasting our service music outside of our building ... but yet we were forced to endure that loud thump thump bass and the rap music and had absolutely no choice about it. That's being disrespectful to others ... and creates a bad rep for them in the meantime. 

It's their right to love and appreciate rap/hip hop ... it's also MY right not to have "their" music invade my personal space.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I have new neighbors and wherever he goes on the section he takes his music not excessively loud by city standards but in the country where the loudest things you hear is the river 200 meters away or the birds it is so annoying.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Krummhorn said:


> @ Earthboundrules,
> 
> I agree ... it does get bad rep ... but, imho, some of that is may be caused by those that insist that everyone else in the world MUST hear their choice in music when about in their cars. It becomes irritating to say the least - I am respectful of others and do not play my classical music at blasting volumes to disturb other drivers ... I expect the same consideration for those that appreciate rap/hip hop. It doesn't have to be played at eardrum busting volume levels to be enjoyed (?).
> 
> ...


So are you saying that you have more of a problem with inconsiderate people than with rap/hip-hop necessarily? if so, I agree

But if so, I don't mind hearing stuff that I otherwise wouldn't hear, it's not like I'm locked in a dungeon 24/7


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

But be honest, if you're really getting into the new and cool requiem classic fm has been talking about, you're going to put it up loud anyway :lol:


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Just listened again (for the nth time) to Frank Ocean's album "Channel Orange" and it is still a stunning piece of music with undeniable brilliance in musicality, lyrics, production and especially in his audacity to sing love songs to another man - a taboo in the heterosexual world of rap/hip-hop.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

David OByrne said:


> So are you saying that you have more of a problem with inconsiderate people than with rap/hip-hop necessarily? if so, I agree
> 
> But if so, I don't mind hearing stuff that I otherwise wouldn't hear, it's not like I'm locked in a dungeon 24/7


Well, yes ... the person that is playing Country or Rock at full volume is just as irritating, so it's not just the rap/hip hop lovers creating the issue, it's people in general.

I love to play my favorite music while out and about in the car ... when I can no longer hear what I've selected (with my windows closed and not disturbing anyone else) then that's an invasion of my personal space.

Oddly enough those who opt to play their music at full volume with all their car windows open (whether it's freezing cold or blistering hot outside) and they see a cop car immediately turn their volume down to a respectable level.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I listen to lots of music outside classical, but I don't like any rap/hip hop I've ever heard. With one exception (this made our caar MP3 USB stick):


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Krummhorn said:


> Well, yes ... the person that is playing Country or Rock at full volume is just as irritating, so it's not just the rap/hip hop lovers creating the issue, it's people in general.
> 
> I love to play my favorite music while out and about in the car ... when I can no longer hear what I've selected (with my windows closed and not disturbing anyone else) then that's an invasion of my personal space.
> 
> Oddly enough those who opt to play their music at full volume with all their car windows open (whether it's freezing cold or blistering hot outside) and they see a cop car immediately turn their volume down to a respectable level.


Talking about noise: Rap/Hip-Hop is not (very) popular in Spain out of young people. Instead, since the early 2000s people started to play Reggaeton music loudly in their cars. Every day in the town centre, there were cars with windows down playing this song:






Daddy Yankee's "Gasolina" (Reggaeton Latin Urban Music, 2004), one of the first hits of this genre's in Spain has shaped the genre to Public's Eye as: noise, drums, misoginist lyrics and night parties. I was among the many children of my generation that one: hated this genre of music and two: hated people playing music loudly on cars.

It was a part of my childhood. The happy story is that the Reggaeton genre has been evolving with society and, even though many young people play music loudly without no respect, Reggaeton has shaped itself in production and lyrics from distasteful noise to decent/interesting Latin Urban material. With decent volume, I reccomend *J Balvin*'s "Energía", an antithesis of what the genre was in 2004.


----------



## yetti66 (Jan 30, 2017)

My teenage son likes hip-hop/ rap. I'm lifelong rock/ blues/punk guitarist and serious collector of classical and jazz. Bit of clash in the house. Last year I agreed to chaperon a group of teens to go see Schoolboy Q - who I'd never heard of. Schoolboy Q came back to town about 4 months later and I bought tickets when announced - would not mis it. My playlist now includes Schoolboy Q, Kendrick Lamar, and Ab-Soul (all Top Dawg label artists). I still don't like 90% of my son's playlist.

Ab Soul "Tree of Life" 



Schoolboy Q "Break the Bank"


----------



## dte (Feb 25, 2017)

I have to say, rap is extremely intriguing lyrically, and there are a lot of "good" artists out there. For most of my friends and peers, it's virtually all they listen to. Ultimately, I don't especially like most content; I'll stick to my classical and jazz music!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I promised myself I'd be nice today so I'm following the credo "if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all"


I have no such limitations.

There is nothing in Rap/hip hop that appeals to me. None of the things I listen for in music for are contained in rap/hip hop.

Don't get me wrong, I am not saying that some rap and hip hop do not have any artistic or social value. I am just saying that as a musical form, it has nothing of interest for me.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I will repeat what I said in another thread, to me rap is bad music and worse poetry.


----------



## santosh_d77 (1 mo ago)

Hip hop is a way of life.Rap is the music that is part of hip hop culture.Hip hop or hip-hop, is a culture and art movement that was created by African Americans, Latino Americans and Caribbean Americans in the Bronx, New York City. In my opinion hip hop is the most impressionable, most relatable genre out there. Look at Tupac for example, who although not the most lyrically talented rapper, has affected generations of people due to the content of his lyrics, both talking about ghetto life and inspiring social change.Elsewhere you see rappers like Eminem who's wordplay is phenomenal. It's expressive,beautiful, addictive, liberating, cool asf n fr anybody easy to vibe with.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I remember when I came back from a tour in the Navy in 1992, all my jazz playing friends were listening to hip hop. You see, the East Coast rappers were using live rhythm sections. Ron Carter (if you dont know who is is, UTFG) was playing with Tribe Called Quest and we all took notice.

If you ever play this music (as in with an instrument), I can tell you that this IS fun music to play. Unlike funk, hip hop is based on the 8th note, not the 16th note, so it is more like bebop than you might imagine. Also, if you ever played modal jazz from the 60s, all that is in play when you work with this form of music. For a drummer, break beats are pretty cool. As a bass player, this is very fun music to play

Its not all gansta and boast rhymes. There is a bit more to it than that


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

santosh_d77 said:


> In my opinion hip hop is the most relatable genre out there.


Yes, it is a music of the people. People who don't know anything about music: scales, rhythms, music forms, tension and release, forms and variations.... it's all 4/4 major scales A-A-A-A. Some of the wordplay can be extremely clever, but most of it is cliched beyond cliche.

To say nothing of the misogyny, self-hate, glorification of self-indulgence, and open disdain for communities of color. But I'm just an old white guy, I obviously "don't get it."


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

It's going to have to be in 4/4. This is dance music, and let's be honest, its hard to twerk in 7/8

I dont know about the "all major scales" part either, I play alot of dorian mode when I play this style. Lots of flat 3rd and flat 7ths. That's true in funk music, too

and I'm not saying I like to listen to this stuff, but I do like playing it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Simon Moon said:


> There is nothing in Rap/hip hop that appeals to me. None of the things I listen for in music for are contained in rap/hip hop.


Not even rhythm? I don't listen to the hardcore stuff. I need some musicianship and melody which I find in some jazz music that incorporates that stuff.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

starthrower said:


> I find some jazz music that incorporates that stuff.


Yes, I have heard some jazz that incorporates hip-hop rhythms and scxratching and stuff -- Nils Petter Molvaer comes to mind -- and that can be extremely inventive and fun to listen to, But that's like saying, because you wear leather you must like cows. Sorry, different animals altogether, despite sharing a couple elements.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

NoCoPilot said:


> Yes, I have heard some jazz that incorporates hip-hop rhythms and scxratching and stuff -- Nils Petter Molvaer comes to mind -- and that can be extremely inventive and fun to listen to, But that's like saying, because you wear leather you must like cows. Sorry, different animals altogether, despite sharing a couple elements.


No, they're not different animals. Rhythm is essential to all music. The influence of rap on today's popular music is all pervasive. Melody has taken a back seat.


----------



## jauharik92 (29 d ago)

Hip Hop is genre breaking, its basically made of two parts the lyrics and the beat. In hip hop the beat can be anything and everything, producers have sampled sounds from everywhere all genres and things and then the words are carefully placed around the music in very special way. Hip Hop is one of the greatest genre at the moment.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

jauharik92 said:


> Hip Hop is one of the greatest genre at the moment.


Funny.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*What do you think about rap/hip hop?*

While I can appreciate *rap* and *hip hop* on an intellectual level, it is quite rare when I find rap or hip hop that I actually *enjoy*, and I _have_ tried. 

I deliberately listen to other genres outside my fairly large boxes of music, and _try_ to like it, and it is just not my _thing_. I find that in general the subject matter, the foul language, the monotone melodies, the shouting, and repetitive backing tracks all have very little appeal for me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

jauharik92 said:


> Hip Hop is genre breaking, its basically made of two parts the lyrics and the beat. In hip hop the beat can be anything and everything, producers have sampled sounds from everywhere all genres and things and then the words are carefully placed around the music in very special way. Hip Hop is one of the greatest genre at the moment.


I never though about in that way


----------

